# Mars Appears Near Jupiter - 2018 JAN 06



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Mars and Jupiter will be separated by only 0.2° on 2018 JAN 06. But that will occur during the evening for North Americans when those planets will be beneath the horizon. During the predawn hours of JAN 06 & 07, they will be above the horizon and appear separated by 0.3°. That should place them in the same field of view for many telescopes using modest magnification.

Events of this type are alerted on my monthly astronomical calendar for computer desktop background wallpapers: www.CurtRenz.com/calendar.html


----------

